# conventions



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone know of any possible conventions going on in regards to forums like this? If not, would you be against attending if there were?


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Unfortunately the closest thing to a "convention" that will ever happen in the US about classical music is a live concert or recital at your local concert hall. And even those are slowly becoming less and less.

V


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Varick said:


> Unfortunately the closest thing to a "convention" that will ever happen in the US about classical music is a live concert or recital at your local concert hall. And even those are slowly becoming less and less.
> 
> V


That's honestly a shame


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> That's honestly a shame


Indeed it is.

V


----------

